# Cat breed people.... Look here!



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello there lovely cat people,

Basically.... I want some ideas/ advice on cat breeds lol 
Its looking likely that in the very near future I am going to be living on my own, im not great at being alone, I get very lonely and depressed. 
Im thinking that I'd like to get a companion to keep me company and cheer me up.

I cant get a dog as I work full time but I'm thinking about a cat. Ive had cats my whole life (all lovely moggies) but I know that some cat breeds can have certain 'personality' traits so im looking to hear your suggestions for the perfect breed for me 

Im looking for a really sociable people loving cat that will run to the door to welcome me home, one that talks alot so I can have a chat and one that loves cuddles and sitting on my lap :blush:

From what I have read so far i'm leaning towards tonkinese, it did say they can get lonely during the day because they are so sociable but that if you get 2 they keep each other company? Other than that they sound perfect though!

I'd like to hear some other suggestions and more info about tonks from people that own them!

Thanks guys :flrt:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I would personally say a siamese tbh hun
Our one doesnt shut up! She always runs to see us and is a great general pet!


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> I would personally say a siamese tbh hun
> Our one doesnt shut up! She always runs to see us and is a great general pet!


yeah I looked into siamese and burmese but from what i've read tonks are supposed to have the best bits of both?
I think the 3 of them are pretty close though, and all gorgeous!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

2 would be ideal (eg litter mates)

siamese
tonkinese
burmese
oriental (like siamese but solid colours)
javanese/havanese (semi longhaired)
burmilla
abbysinian
havana
eygytian mau

also could try your local rescues as many moggies have outgoing personalities, we have one out of three cats that is like a dog in personality (loves cuddles, very active and meets and greets etc)

thats all i can think of at the moment, all are lovely siamese are very vocal!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

scooby tom and simba do this! and they are orential cross moggggi!
maybe its teh orential trait!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

burmese love to wander off, so if you`re after an inddor cat might be not the best.

all orientals are talkative and a bit lively.

british shorthairs do not like to be picked up or sit on laps, especially the blue ones, so you dony want one of those.

how about a squishy ragdoll? they never grow up and stay playfull. they`re quite happy alone, and about the closest you can get to a dog.


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> burmese love to wander off, so if you`re after an inddor cat might be not the best.
> 
> all orientals are talkative and a bit lively.
> 
> ...


oooooh ragdoll! another one to add to the list *wanders over to google* Thanks!

edit: Just googled em and the temperament sounds great but the whole long haired thing goes against them... hmmmm


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Birman!!

loves to cuddle
loves to be spoken to
loves to talk back
will come to you when you come home to say hello
will take all the fuss you can offer
sooo laid back
stunning looking


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i am biased

( just a little, i have ten, :whistling2: )


birmans are prone to depression!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why not adopt a rescue Pedigree cat. I believe Raggy rescue are inundated with them


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve been told they charge lots to adopt?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im on the maincoon adoption list...
cos i want one, and im not allowed..
they come up weekly, liek 2 or 3 a week, its so sad.


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Why not adopt a rescue Pedigree cat. I believe Raggy rescue are inundated with them


adoption is something I would definitely like to do, and obviously if I found a moggy with the personality im after then that would be as perfect as one of these breeds 
I didnt really think that pedigree cats like these were ever up for adoption as they are so expensive and sought after, clearly I was wrong!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

we had a siamese and she was the best cat you could ask for she would talk all the time to me or her daughter and she was soooo loving and friendly

she really was a stunning cat in every way- she died at 2 being spayed the vet didnt tie her up inside and she bled to death- the vet admitted to it, doesnt bring her back and she is very much missed shes now sat by our open fire in a cat shape box with her ashes inside she didnt get to see this house or the open fire as we moved two weeks after she died but if she was alive she would sit just where shes been put:flrt:

siamese all the way!!!!

cheri


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Every breed has a welfare attached to it, you just need to google the breed welfare and it will bring them up for you
Some Pedigree cats are so people orientated that they get very lonely if they spend a lot of hours alone so you would need to have 2 of them.Loads of gorgeous cats to choose from in all the local cat rescue shelters too


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Oriental, Siamese, Asian, Burmese or Tonkinese- preferably two, perhaps littermates - you will never have a dull moment! (Or a quiet one if they are Siam/Oris...lol). They will have as much presence and demand as much time & attention from you as a dog will, but in a much different way. 

They also harness-train very well so you may be able to take them out for walks if you have a garden, and they are more attached to people than places, so if you have to travel around you can take them with you, or equally they would be content to stay with a friend of yours in their home if you can't.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

how about getting an ex-breeding queen?

will be vaccinated, speyed, reasonably priced, and you`ll know the medical history.
lots of breeders would fall over themselves to find a loving indoor home with a warm lap for a fluffy to retire too.


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> how about getting an ex-breeding queen?
> 
> will be vaccinated, speyed, reasonably priced, and you`ll know the medical history.
> lots of breeders would fall over themselves to find a loving indoor home with a warm lap for a fluffy to retire too.


I hadnt thought of that either! Im not bothered about the age of the cat to be honest, ive done the whole kitten thing before so im happy to give a home to any cat that needs one and can look after me! LOL
I would like to get 2 though I think, I dont want them to be lonely when im at work and 2 cats isnt much more work than 1.


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

dont tar all british shorthairs with the same brush, our grey male loves being picked up and cuddled so do his babies. they are also very chatty (especially at feeding time)
this is him sprawled out on my knee as i type


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for your suggestions so far guys, nobody has commented who own tonks yet are they not that popular??

anywho... im off to go clean out some snakes lol feel free to keep adding suggestions ill be checking back soon! :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bsh are a bit aloof, thats what the breed are like.
not ideal if you want a lapcat to squeeze.
even the ones that have been born by my bed and reared with ragdolls revert back to type eventually. 

& ive only ever met one tonk breeder, i dont think theres that many around?
pretty cats,but i like mine chunkier

:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree that there's nothing better than a Siamese or Oriental if you want a cat that's more like a dog. Burmese are similar too. However most of the breeds in the Foreign Section are also very people oriented.

I have somalis and they are semi longhaired Abyssinians and they love being around people and although they talk they talk fairly quietly tending to "chirrup" rather than wail.


pigglywiggly said:


> how about a squishy ragdoll? they never grow up and stay playfull. they`re quite happy alone, and about the closest you can get to a dog.


Not all of them by a long chalk! Yours might, but most of my Ragdoll owner friends find that they just lie around all day doing nowt!! My friend bought one many years ago and swore she was brain dead!! She never moved!



pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve been told they charge lots to adopt?


Yes, I've heard that! A neighbour of mine came and asked me to help rehome her Ragdoll a few years ago. I got onto the guy who runs the rescue to see if he knew of anyone and he gave me the name of someone. I rang her up and spoke to her and then passed her name to my neighbour and they discussed between them what they would do. After she took the cat the Ragdoll rescue guy rang her up and asked her to pay £100 for the introduction!! :bash: I thought "what a bloody cheek - he didn't do anything and he wants £100 for nowt"



harlequin said:


> adoption is something I would definitely like to do, and obviously if I found a moggy with the personality im after then that would be as perfect as one of these breeds
> I didnt really think that pedigree cats like these were ever up for adoption as they are so expensive and sought after, clearly I was wrong!


I wish you'd posted this earlier, I've been trying to find a home for a Somali I bred 6 years ago, but she's got one now!

However, if you decide what breed you want, then just contact a breed club for that breed and speak to their welfare and rescue officer.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve heard they charge mega-bucks for old cats with medical problems and ongoing vet bills.

my cats are nearly all red series, so that might be why they are a bit nutty.
in a nice way though.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

sealpoint ragdolls are boring, got nothing between the ears


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, if they're red series they will be more lively. My friend's girl was a seal colourpoint and like I said for the first few months my friend thought she must be ill. They bought her and a Turk and picked them up on the same day. The Turk was totally wild and the Ragdoll never moved!!!


----------



## carrotcruncher (Dec 3, 2009)

i absolutly adore cats. if i had the money & space id have one in ever breed :lol2:

I dont know alot about tonks really but googled some pics gorgeous:flrt:

But i would go with what alot of people have said and go for siamese, my mums neighbour had one and it wouldnt stop talking when it ran out the house.

When me and my bf move to a house i shall def be getting one and a bengal as i always wanted on. 

good luck on finding a brilliant companion :2thumb:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Get a Serengeti.

We have a serengeti cat and it is the most loving animal alive, the serengeti is a cross between a bengal and oriental, most times the oriental short hair but depending on which oriental the bengal has been bred to differs the size the young will grow too. Ours is 2 years old and tiny she is called 'titch' and lived up to her name. When you say her name she meows back at you and comes running so you know where she is all the time, always wants to be with you and seeing whats going on.

this pic is very similar to our titch:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to recommend a Rex, either cornish or devon.... but definatley a rex. 

Sox is our Cornish Rex, he's so loyal loves to be on your lap. He comes for walks with us, plays fetch! would cuddle up next to you all day long if you let him. Such a happy laid back cat and they look amazing

Oh nearly forgot, He feels like VELVET!  like a cat wearing a fleece

Definatley go for a Rex...... I'll see if I can find a pic.....










now for some proper pics lol


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

here's another of sox, more recently. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/4002447664_11fd624065.jpg


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> but depending on which oriental the bengal has been bred to differs the size the young will grow too.


Sorry, i don't understand what you are saying here. Orientals should all be very similar in size.

I wished you lived nearer cos I could point you in the direction of a fabulous Apricot Siamese boy in the Lake District, who I'd buy myself in a flash, but we've just bought a dog, so no room at the minute!!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Sorry, i don't understand what you are saying here. Orientals should all be very similar in size.
> 
> I wished you lived nearer cos I could point you in the direction of a fabulous Apricot Siamese boy in the Lake District, who I'd buy myself in a flash, but we've just bought a dog, so no room at the minute!!


I wouldn't have a Siamese, Titch is a small, delicate cat like the Oriental Shorthair but she has the naughtiness and personality of a bengal. If I was to get another cat it would be a bengal but we don't have the space atm.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well everyone has their own opinion obviously, but siamese and orientals also have loads of personality and can be just as naughty as a bengal.

Still don't know what was meant by "depending on which oriental the bengal has been bred to differs the size the young will grow too". Orientals are all the same size and it's not always the size of the parents that denotes the size of the kitten - it's the genes behind.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well everyone has their own opinion obviously, but siamese and orientals also have loads of personality and can be just as naughty as a bengal.
> 
> Still don't know what was meant by "depending on which oriental the bengal has been bred to differs the size the young will grow too". Orientals are all the same size and it's not always the size of the parents that denotes the size of the kitten - it's the genes behind.


Both my dog and cat are rescues and cost me nothing. I doubt I would buy a pedigree animal. And not all Orientals are the same size, the breed standard may say they should be a same size but all animals are different and develop differently.


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

I would opt for Maine ***** :flrt:

I lived with a siamese and burmese in the past and they never seemed to keep quiet and spent half the time knocking things off shelves :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Both my dog and cat are rescues and cost me nothing. I doubt I would buy a pedigree animal. And not all Orientals are the same size, the breed standard may say they should be a same size but all animals are different and develop differently.


Precisely my point. It doesn't matter what size the parents are, it's what's behind them that will affect the size of the kittens.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ChokolateLatte said:


> I would opt for Maine ***** :flrt:
> 
> I lived with a siamese and burmese in the past and they never seemed to keep quiet and spent half the time knocking things off shelves :lol2:


 
maine ***** are very clumsy too, they seem to forget that their rear end is attached to the front,
and are always knocking things over.
ornaments and photos are a specialty!

gorgeosu cats though, i`d love a massive silver classic tabby boy.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> maine ***** are very clumsy too, they seem to forget that their rear end is attached to the front,
> and are always knocking things over.


:lol2: I think it's fair to say that ***** are not 'spacially aware' :lol2:


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

i have a persian called steve, he is the most loving cat and persians are usually really friendly indeed, i would reccommend gettin a persian because they are fine being left alone in the day, mine just sleeps, they learn to set their body clock around your normal day , when i come home he wakes up and hears my keys coming in the door and runs to the door and talks to me for ages and rubs up against me wanting rubbbbs


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be honest though, all cats will do that - adjust their day around you being out and at home so they can interact with you.

However, judging by what the OP specified in their first post, I honestly don't think a Persian would measure up. Yours may be very active and people oriented, but as a breed they're not renowned for those characteristics.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

I have owned and bred British ,Orientals and Somalis and owned not bred Birman and Burmese and Siamese.
I did once visit a Tonk breeder years ago and they are nice cats but seemed rather prone to temper tantrums -one in particular was so loving to her owner but not so to my hand:lol2:
Burmese can be difficult with other cats at times preferring their own kind.
I love my last remaining Somali (Feorag i lost my own 16 year old boy last week) but they can also be drama queens -if you want devotion and companionship then Siamese or Oriental or Rex.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

I just love Laperms...like owning dogs tbh..very people orientated, conversationalists and so so loving....bonus is they hardly cast at all too lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

catastrophyrat said:


> I love my last remaining Somali (Feorag i lost my own 16 year old boy last week) but they can also be drama queens -if you want devotion and companionship then Siamese or Oriental or Rex.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your boy! I still miss my Roscoe who I lost in March, so I know how you feel.



palomine said:


> I just love Laperms...like owning dogs tbh..very people orientated, conversationalists and so so loving....bonus is they hardly cast at all too lol


And the accepted outcrosses for La Perms are Balinese and Somalis, so we're back to the same breeds again :lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

they just interact so much don't they? noah has been gibbering a lot of s***e for over an hour now lol....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yup!! Can't do a job in this house, but one of them is supervising! :lol2:


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

feorag said:


> Yup!! Can't do a job in this house, but one of them is supervising! :lol2:


Supervising! LOL
I collect great cat/dog quotes and one of my favourites is from Jack Dee early in his career (paraphrased):
He claims that when you are doing anything, DIY or probably just cleaning or rearranging the universe... 

Dog sits watching and says..... "OH MY GOD!!!!!!! You are soooo clever! I am in awe of you! I could never do that, I love what you've done! It's beautiful! Fantastic!"

Cat strolls over and with one slight look and a lick of a paw, says: 
"Oh, I wouldn't have done it like that."


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Birmans every time . Never known them to be prone to depression, and I have had quite a few over the years and have 3 adults at the moment. Love to be near you, sleep while you are at work, luxurious but very easy to care for coat and seem to be long lived.
I have 3 older kittens ready to go now 22 weeks ish, super friendly and love everybody.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temeraire said:


> Supervising! LOL
> I collect great cat/dog quotes and one of my favourites is from Jack Dee early in his career (paraphrased):
> He claims that when you are doing anything, DIY or probably just cleaning or rearranging the universe...
> 
> ...


Yes, I've heard that quote before and it's so true!

Here's a perfect example of my detailed work being severely scrutinised by our foreman!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm surprised that no-one has really mentioned bengals?? Or only in passing as a cross-breed with something else (the Serengeti).

They are very people-oriented (well ours are!) and they vary in personality from being totally laid back and unflappable, to slightly mentally unstable but very playful!  They are also stunning cats though again they range from show quality to slightly ticked coats, although still pure-bred.

I would definitely recommend them!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

feorag said:


>


"You missed a bit there. 
Yes you did. 
Left a bit, right a bit... Oh. 
You didn't wanna do it like _thaaaaat_!"


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

If I were to ever get another cat it would be one of these;









A Silver Tabby Exotic Shorthair

Having had Persians while growing up (we still have two who are getting on in years) I know that they are lovely tempered cats, despite what those who have never owned one think.

I'd never have a long haired pet of any type again so these are the ideal compromise for me.


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Ragdoll!!!!!!:no1:Wouldn't have any other cat, soo cuddly. My little girl loves to lie and suckle my ear, Charlie likes to be rocked and sang to sleep. They come running to greet me and are worried about me when i'm ill. For companionship, they're the best. Yet are such characters. Any grooming is worth it, yet mine hardly ever get knots and shedding is minimal. Though that just applies to my two, not everyones ragdoll cat.:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i :flrt: ragdolls

they`re my favourites too,

mine are mental though, Cookie monster has been talking constntly all morning and is now destroying the house.

i blame her siamese ancestry for the constant verbals


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

:lol2:Forgot to mention, Charlie and Lola's party trick is to run up the side of the door, cling to the top door frame for their lifes worth, then wait to land on top of you. Allright when they were kittens, now they're adult bundles of fur, not so.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, I've heard that quote before and it's so true!
> 
> Here's a perfect example of my detailed work being severely scrutinised by our foreman!
> 
> image


 
He is to die for! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nix said:


> He is to die for! :flrt:


:lol2: He's a she and is the cat in my Avatar. She was my first breeding queen and bred me Champions in ever litter she produced. Sadly lost her 3 years ago and still not over it!

But my God she made sure everything that was done in this house was checked out and perfect! :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Oo sorry *she!

Absolutely gorgeous. I'd love one!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you currently breed Abyssinians/Somalis? If so, what kind of price does a GCCF registered kitten (both active and non) cost to buy these days? Very seriously thinking of getting some company for keiko my domestic short hair female (neutered) and I would love one.

Here is my keiko. She isn't as small as she looks, that is a rather large basket!


----------



## izzey (Dec 15, 2009)

Has to be Norwegian forest cats for me very laid back I adore the whites


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Spyhnx, Orientals, Siamese amd Abyssinians are my favourites. The ultimate cat for me is the Sphynx, totally in your face, extremely loyal and loving and wonderful loya naughtyl friends. They are a bit like marmite you love them or hate them, I absolutely 100% love them:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nix said:


> Oo sorry *she!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. I'd love one!


I wish you'd said that 2 weeks ago!! 

I've been trying to find a home for her great granddaughter (who is 6 year old and the same colour), for the previous month or so as her owner couldn't keep her. However, a new home was found last week. Typical!!

Any pedigree kitten nowadays will cost you around about £350-£400 depending on the breed and where and who you buy it from. Some breeders will charge you more for a breeding queen or a show quality kitten, some won't. I never charged more for mine, because my attitude always was that they were pets first, breeding and show successes couldn't be guaranteed and to me would just be an 'extra'.

The Somali Cat Club has its own rescue scheme (as do all pedigree cat breed clubs) and they often have adult cats on their looking for homes.


----------



## pookey (Nov 29, 2009)

*tonkanese?*

I had a tonkanese who behaved a lot like a dog and even fetched! he was also very affectionate and playful, hope this has been of some help, Pookey.:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my cookie-monster plays fetch for hours.
she is mental though


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

YOU NEED A BENGAL!!!!!! beautiful, intelligent, love water, very noisy and chatty, very dog like but obviously a cat so wont need walking etc. better to get 2 though as they like company. we have a bengal, a bengal x, a moggie and a british short hair. Bengals are completely different from ordinary cats. you'll love em!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

harlequin said:


> *Cat breed people*


Well I suppose it was only a matter of time before cats decided to turn the tables on us and start keeping us as pets...


----------

